# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  किसी भी वेबसाईट के मालिक का पता लगाए चुटकियो में

## pareek76

आज मैं आपको बहुत ही बेहतरीन साईट पर लेकर चलता हु ये ऐसी साईट है जिस पर जाकर आप किसी भी वेबसाईट के मालिक के बारे में पूरी जानकारी हासिल कर सकते है लेकिन आपसे विनती है अगर आपको किसी  साथी का मोबाइल नम्बर मिल जाये तो प्लीज़ उन्हें फोन पर तंग मत करना क्युकी में आपको जिस साईट पर लेकर जा रहा हु आप वहा किसी के बारे में पूरी जानकारी हासील कर सकते हो 
इस साईट के बारे में मैं आपको इसलिए बता रहा हु क्युकी इस साईट में मेरी वो समस्या खत्म करी जिसकी वजह से मैं 6 महीने से परेशान था मेने एक किताब का एक साल का रजिस्ट्रेशन कराया था रजिस्ट्रेशन होने के बाद भी वो मुझे किताब नहीं भेज रहे थे फिर मेने इस साईट की साहयता से उस कम्पनी के मालिक के मोबाइल नम्बर का पता करा और फिर मेने उनसे फोन पर बात करी अब मेरी समस्या का हल हो चूका है 
मैं आपको जिस साईट के बारे में बता रहा हु वो साईट आपके भी काम आ सकती है लेकिन आप इसका गलत इस्तेमाल बिलकुल भी मत करना  और उस साईट के मालिक जेसे yahoo google orkut facebook के बारे में पूरी जानकारी हासिल करे कि यह साईट किस के नाम से है यहाँ तक की आप उनका मोबाइल नम्बर भी पता कर सकते हो 
हमारे बीच ऐसे ब्लोगर साथी भी है जिन्होंने अपने ब्लॉग को वेबसाईट में बदल लिया है आप उनके बारे में भी पूरी जानकारी हासिल कर सकते हो लेकिन उनका मोबाइल नम्बर मिलने के बाद उन्हें फोन करके परेशान मत करना वेसे में आपको निचे कुछ फिल्म स्टार की साईट दे रहा हु जिनके यूआरएल आप उस साईट में पेस्ट करके उस साईट में मालिक के बारे में पूरी जानकारी हासिल कर सकते है यहाँ क्लीक करके उस साईट पर जाइए और किसी भी वेबसाईट का यूआरएल इसमें लिखेhttp://whois.domaintools.com/

----------


## gulluu

*कुछ जानकारी और बढ़ाना चाहता हूँ की यहाँ पर आप सिर्फ वो ही जानकारी प्राप्त कर सकते हैं जो किसी व्यक्ति ने अपनी साईट रजिस्टर करते समय रजिस्ट्रार को दी है , अक्सर लोग अपनी पूरी या सही जानकारी नहीं भी देते इसलिए इस तरीके से आपको प्रत्येक साईट के मालिक का नाम या फोन नंबर मिल जायेगा, ये निश्चित नहीं है .
धन्यवाद .*

----------


## Video Master

यदि साईट के मालिक ने साईट रजिस्टर करते समय  प्राइवेसी का विकल्प लिया है तो उसकी जानकारी आपको नहीं मिल सकती हैं

----------


## MALLIKA

...............................................

----------


## groopji

> *कुछ जानकारी और बढ़ाना चाहता हूँ की यहाँ पर आप सिर्फ वो ही जानकारी प्राप्त कर सकते हैं जो किसी व्यक्ति ने अपनी साईट रजिस्टर करते समय रजिस्ट्रार को दी है , अक्सर लोग अपनी पूरी या सही जानकारी नहीं भी देते इसलिए इस तरीके से आपको प्रत्येक साईट के मालिक का नाम या फोन नंबर मिल जायेगा, ये निश्चित नहीं है .
> धन्यवाद .*





> यदि साईट के मालिक ने साईट रजिस्टर करते समय  प्राइवेसी का विकल्प लिया है तो उसकी जानकारी आपको नहीं मिल सकती हैं


एकदम सही फ़रमाया अगर रजिस्टर करते समय वेबसाइट का मालिक अपनी प्राइवेसी चाहता है तो आप उसका पता नही लगा सकते / कुछ लोग गलत जानकारी भी दे सकते हैं। फ़िर भी विचित्र नाम वाले मित्र (मजाक) की जानकारी सराहनीय है।

----------


## marwariladka

क्या आप जानन चाहेंगे के किस भारतीय कंपनी का स्तातुस क्या है...
उसके मालिक का नाम क्या है?
उसके paid up capital क्या है
उसने लास्ट इन्कोमे टैक्स कब भरा था?
उसकी CIN नंबर क्या है?
और क्या वो कंपनी भारत सर्कार के इन्कोम टैक्स भारती है?
उसकी शेयर होल्डिंग की स्थिति क्या है?
उसकी status (पब्लिक/प्राइवेट /लिमिटेड आदि ) क्या है?
उस कंपनी का registered ऑफिस कौन सा है
और उसने कितने मूल धन से कार्य आरम्भ किया था?
साथ ही उस कंपनी का ईमेल id क्या है?
अगर यह सब जानना चाहते हैं तो बताइए में आपको बताता हूँ...यहाँ आपको सठिक जानकारी मिलेगी...

----------


## marwariladka

http://www.mca.gov.in/DCAPortalWeb/d...operty&mode=31
बस आपको इस लिंक पे जाना है और उस कंपनी का नाम टाइप करना है....फिर आपको सारी जानकारी मिल जाएगी उसके बारे में....

----------


## honymoon

धन्यवाद .धन्यवाद .धन्यवाद .धन्यवाद .धन्यवाद .धन्यवाद .धन्यवाद .धन्यवाद .धन्यवाद .धन्यवाद .धन्यवाद .धन्यवाद .धन्यवाद .

----------


## honymoon

marwariladka ji " Aap ka diya Link se achi Jankari Aur Aasani se uplapdh  " la_gu_de " ke link se mil raha ha .

----------


## marwariladka

क्यों नहीं मित्र..मैंने कभी यह नहीं कहा के मेरे लिंक से अच्छी जानकारी मिलेगी या नहीं..
मैंने सिर्फ आपके काम को आसन करने ले लिए यह mca का लिंक दिया था...
बाकी अगर इन दोनों लिनक्स को मिले दे तो आपको सबसे उत्तम जानकारी मिल सकती है....


> marwariladka ji " Aap ka diya Link se achi Jankari Aur Aasani se uplapdh  " la_gu_de " ke link se mil raha ha .

----------


## lucknow boy

kya gr8 jankari di hai apne........dhanyawad

----------


## Yadav

मज़ा आ गया धन्यावाद

----------


## diliprai

धन्यवाद .धन्यवाद .धन्यवाद

----------

